# 250 SJ pump



## Roost (Dec 16, 2012)

Im looking for a 250 merc SJ pump. Besides ebay, does anyone know of one for sale or a good place to find one?

Thanks, Roost


----------



## Roost (Dec 16, 2012)

Maybe I should have posted this in the wanted section. My feelings wont be hurt if its moved  :LOL2:


----------



## Kevin Turner (Dec 16, 2012)

Hey Roost-
Off the top of my head, I don't know of any. That said, I could check around. 

If I may get a bit nosy, why are you looking for one?


----------



## shallowminedid (Dec 16, 2012)

duckys can get them atleast. they made a big 250 merc for a guide up north


----------



## Roost (Dec 16, 2012)

Thanks, Just a little winter project im thinking about starting.. I dont like being the guy that talks about something and then doesn't do it so I dont want to get into to many details until I get my hands on a good pump. 

Ill try calling duckys 2mor. I at least want to hear more about their 250 build.


----------



## Kevin Turner (Dec 17, 2012)

At the risk of sounding like a know it all, if you're intended use is bass fishing the SusQ, I wouldn't recommend the 250 SJ. The 250 has a bigger foot print, heavier, and less reliable than the 200.


----------



## shallowminedid (Dec 17, 2012)

shay fb knows the dude stalk his friends list for lance dunham or ldguideservice.com last i heard he loved it on a 22 or 24 ft sea ark with float pods think he said it did like 47mph or something like that


----------



## Kevin Turner (Dec 17, 2012)

Are we talking OB jet super pump or Merc Sport Jet 250?


----------



## Roost (Dec 17, 2012)

shallowminedid said:


> shay fb knows the dude stalk his friends list for lance dunham or ldguideservice.com last i heard he loved it on a 22 or 24 ft sea ark with float pods think he said it did like 47mph or something like that


Thanks


----------



## Roost (Dec 17, 2012)

Kevin Turner said:


> At the risk of sounding like a know it all, if you're intended use is bass fishing the SusQ, I wouldn't recommend the 250 SJ. The 250 has a bigger foot print, heavier, and less reliable than the 200.


I appreciate it. Do you have pictures of a 250 SJ in a low pro?


----------



## Roost (Dec 17, 2012)

Roost said:


> Kevin Turner said:
> 
> 
> > At the risk of sounding like a know it all, if you're intended use is bass fishing the SusQ, I wouldn't recommend the 250 SJ. The 250 has a bigger foot print, heavier, and less reliable than the 200.
> ...


----------



## Kevin Turner (Dec 17, 2012)

I only installed one 250 SJ. I'll see if I can dig up some pics...


----------



## Roost (Dec 17, 2012)

Kevin Turner said:


> I only installed one 250 SJ. I'll see if I can dig up some pics...


Thanks Kevin


----------



## Kevin Turner (Dec 17, 2012)

Here's a couple pics I snapped of the 250 / 240 / 200 power heads. As you can see, the 250 and it's 3.0L block has a larger foot print than the 240 / 200 2.5L block. Also, the 250 engine to pump adapter plate is taller and longer. Thus with the pump, the 250 / 3.0L dwarfs the 240/200 2.5L. Over all performance goes to the 240. 90lbs lighter, revs quicker, and with a little attention to the botm and intake, has a higher top end.


----------



## Roost (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks for the pictures Kevin. If I wanted a light race sled I would go with the 240 but Ive done enough research and talked with enough people to steer me away from that rout. As im sure you know the EFI motors aren't as reliable or fuel efficient as the opti's. That 3.0L is very intriguing to me.. If I could score a used 250 cheap, refresh along with slapping in some new boyesen carbon fiber reeds, WSM pistons and do a little port work without sacrificing reliability the power to weight ratio would be greater then the new 200 opti and id still save a few bucks... 

Please share the pictures of that 3.0 in one of your boats if you find them.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Dec 17, 2012)

If you wanna hot rod the motor go take a look at screamandfly.com Lots of big merc gurus over there. Personally I'd go with Chris Carson reeds or TDRs reeds. Boyseens don't last very long and the perfomance gains start to fade. They don't seal as well after a couple hours running and Carson and TDRs are cheaper. They make custom reeds for ported reed cages.(easy safe gains)


----------



## Roost (Dec 17, 2012)

Lil' Blue Rude said:


> If you wanna hot rod the motor go take a look at screamandfly.com Lots of big merc gurus over there. Personally I'd go with Chris Carson reeds or TDRs reeds. Boyseens don't last very long and the perfomance gains start to fade. They don't seal as well after a couple hours running and Carson and TDRs are cheaper. They make custom reeds for ported reed cages.(easy safe gains)


Thanks, ill look into that info!


----------



## Kevin Turner (Dec 18, 2012)

Roost said:


> As im sure you know the EFI motors aren't as reliable or fuel efficient as the opti's. That 3.0L is very intriguing to me.. If I could score a used 250 cheap, refresh along with slapping in some new boyesen carbon fiber reeds, WSM pistons and do a little port work without sacrificing reliability the power to weight ratio would be greater then the new 200 opti and id still save a few bucks...


Roost-
Plse, with duel respect...
I do not agree with the above, but I understand intriguing. That said, sometimes we need to learn things on our own. I'll lay low and wish you the best of luck!


----------



## Roost (Dec 18, 2012)

No worries Kevin, Don't hold back. I appreciate your thoughts. I'm curious what your concerns are and I'm really anxious to see the pics of the motor in one of your boats.


----------



## Kevin Turner (Dec 19, 2012)

Roost said:


> No worries Kevin, Don't hold back. I appreciate your thoughts. I'm curious what your concerns are and I'm really anxious to see the pics of the motor in one of your boats.


Generalities here…
The pump is the limiting factor. Since the 250/240/200 share the same intake/housing/impeller/stator/nozzle etc… Impeller speed is the only variable. Unlike a prop, low end torque isn't important to the SJ. Thus the 250’s low end torque would be of little use for your proposed build. Actually, it’s a liability. With a shallow deadrise and raised tunneled intake, the impeller sits high in the water. The impeller can’t absorb near instant torque, thus “blows out”. 
On the other end of the spectrum, the under driven SJ impeller’s perf drops off substantially above 4000 RPMs. If I remember correctly (shooting from the hip here) the 250 Power Head maxed out @ 5600 RPMs, thus the 1.15:1 under driven impeller was turning @ 4900 RPMs. But there was little difference in top speed from a blade speed of 4500-4900, so essentially you’re just burning more fuel. Also, unless it’s a finely tuned hull / tunnel design, pump loading above 45-48 MPH will be a struggle.


----------



## Roost (Dec 19, 2012)

Kevin Turner said:


> Roost said:
> 
> 
> > No worries Kevin, Don't hold back. I appreciate your thoughts. I'm curious what your concerns are and I'm really anxious to see the pics of the motor in one of your boats.
> ...


Thanks Kevin. Very good points. It all gives me something to think about, or worry about lol.

Stay tuned -- Roost


----------



## Kevin Turner (Dec 20, 2012)

Clarification:
For others reading, the info above is specific to Roost's proposed build of a raised tunnel / UHMW / shallow dearise / wide botm craft / balanced center of gravity for level static drifting / SusQ river fishing craft. 

If we're talking Missouri style / non raised tunnel / weight rearward craft / the SJ pump easily loads to near 60 MPH. There's much more I'd like to discuss, but darn it my keyboard time is limited.


----------



## Roost (Dec 20, 2012)

Kevin Turner said:


> Clarification:
> For others reading, the info above is specific to Roost's proposed build of a raised tunnel / UHMW / shallow dearise / wide botm craft / balanced center of gravity for level static drifting / SusQ river fishing craft.
> 
> If we're talking Missouri style / non raised tunnel / weight rearward craft / the SJ pump easily loads to near 60 MPH. There's much more I'd like to discuss, but darn it my keyboard time is limited.



Thanks Kevin. I appreciate the conversation. Keep it rolling when you get some free time.


----------



## Midwestjet (Dec 20, 2012)

Hey Roost...sounds like a neat project. When I was looking into a Sport Jon sled 4 years ago I followed the blogs out west where they were developing the design for a light draft heavy hauler for moose hunters. The early boats tried the 200, 240 and 250 Merc Opti Sportjets and after a lot of trial and errors ( and tons of moose haulin' ) the end result was the 240 and 250 Opti's cost more, Weighed more, burned more fuel but didn't push more ( not enough to notice ) so most everyone went with the 200 Opti as the standard power package. As a 200 Opti owner I would recommend to anyone wanting to build a raised tunnel boat. Good luck with your project! Midwestjet


----------

